# Daventry, UK - d20 fantasy DM seeking players



## Altair-the-Vexed (Apr 28, 2007)

Old hand DM / GM looking for grown up gamers to play d20 fantasy SRD + homebrew rules for a campaign. 
Plenty of heroism, politics, plots, dungeons, dark age horror, satire, and grittiness.

This is a real-world, round table, non-PbP game. Reply here if interested - ta!


----------



## Altair-the-Vexed (May 2, 2007)

*Heck, I'll run or play almost anything*

Of course, the above post is just my preferred game. 

I'll play just about any d20 variation, and plenty of non-d20 systems too. And I'll happily run straight D&D (3.5 and original), d20 Star Wars, Cyberpunk 2020, maybe a little World of Darkness...


----------



## Altair-the-Vexed (Mar 3, 2008)

*Found Some!*

I found a gaggle of players and DMs at a local shop - The Games Vault. Clubs run Wednesday and Thursday evenings. Forum is here (only just starting out, so a bit blank today). If you're in the Daventry region of Northants, see you there!


----------

